# Tourbillon pendant



## NIM7

Hey all, if I am posting this in the wrong section please forgive me.

So as the title says, I was wondering if anyone would know if there is a pendant with Tourbillon movement cased within it? Similar to the Rakuten: B-Barrel Tourbillon carriage accessories and pendant necklace- Shopping Japanese products from Japan.

Thank you


----------



## John MS

Welcome to WUS! Never seen a pendant or lapel watch with a complete tourbillon movement in it. Because a functioning tourbillon movement is by design rather large the pendant would be pretty big too. However there is a lot of interesting watch related stuff coming out of China right now. You may want to ask your question on the Chinese Mechanical watch forum here on WUS. Someone may have a website. And try Ebay if you haven't. Finally contact the seller on Rakuten. They are slow but usually do respond.


----------



## NIM7

Thank you for the reply. I saw the 'Beat Haldimann H1 Tourbillon cage' (



) and it looks sufficient enough to be a nice pendant too. It is a lot more "complete" then the 'B-Barrel'. It is very rare to find such things, however thank you for the reply.


----------



## John MS

Yes, just the cage would make an interesting and reasonably sized pendent. A complete movement is unneeded. There is no need to use an expensive swiss tourbillon cage when a more reasonably priced and equally attractive chinese one will do.


----------

